# Του πήρε την ταυτότητα



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2012)

—Τους έσκισε ο «σοφός» Ντούντα με τα πιτσιρίκια του, γιατρέ. Του πήρε την ταυτότητα του Ισπανού προπονητή.
Ο φίλος μου, ο κυρ-Στέλιος, με το ζόρι κρατιόταν να μην πανηγυρίσει ουρλιάζοντας από το τηλέφωνο. Το αουτσάιντερ του ημιτελικού της ευρωλίγκας, ο μπασκετικός Ολυμπιακός μόλις είχε αποκλείσει το φαβορί, την Μπαρτσελόνα, και είχε κερδίσει το εισιτήριο για τον τελικό. Το κοουτσάρισμα του Σέρβου προπονητή, του Ντούσαν «Ντούντα» Ίβκοβιτς ήταν υποδειγματικό και η νεανική ομάδα του είχε κερδίσει πειστικά. Μέσα μου πανηγύριζα εξίσου εκκωφαντικά, αλλά προσπάθησα να το παίξω ψύχραιμος και υπεράνω.
—Καταλανός είναι ο Πασκουάλ, κυρ-Στέλιο, πήγα να ηρεμήσω τη συζήτηση.
—Δεν μας παρατάς βρε ξενέρωτε, με έκοψε. Αφού πας γυρεύοντας, πάρε άσκηση για αύριο: Να μου γράψεις στη Λεξιλογία για τη φράση «Του πήρε την ταυτότητα». Και αν σηκώσουμε και την κούπα την Κυριακή, στο λέω από τώρα, θα μου γράψεις για την «υπερκούπωση».
—Εντάξει, εντάξει. Θα το κοιτάξω. Καλό βράδυ, κυρ-Στέλιο.

Πρωί πρωί άρχισα λοιπόν την έρευνα, όπως είχα υποσχεθεί στον φίλο μου. Στο διαδίκτυο, οι ταυτότητες που είχε μαζέψει ο Ίβκοβιτς είχαν πολλαπλασιαστεί:

Ο Ντούσαν Ίβκοβιτς πήρε την ταυτότητα του Πασκουάλ, κυριαρχώντας πλήρως στην προπονητική σκακιέρα, γράφει ο ένας, και ένα σωρό πράγματα ακόμη γράφει ο άλλος: ...τον "κλείδωσε", του πήρε την ταυτότητα, το διαβατήριο και ό,τι άλλο είχε μαζί του ο Ισπανός προπονητής (που σιγά μην ήξερε ότι ο Πασκουάλ  είναι Καταλανός.)​

Αφού βεβαιώθηκα για το αναμενόμενο (το είχε κοιτάξει άλλωστε ο κυρ Στέλιος), δηλαδή ότι η φράση δεν περιλαμβάνεται σε κανένα από τα βασικά λεξικά που διαθέτω, το επόμενο βήμα ήταν η αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο. Δυστυχώς, ο γκούγκλης μπορεί να παραμένει φίλος μας, αλλά εδώ δεν έδειξε ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμος, καθώς η κατευθείαν αναζήτηση δεν έδωσε ουσιαστικά ευρήματα. Η φράση χρησιμοποιείται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στην αθλητική ορολογία και εμφανίζεται πολύ αραιά και σε άλλους χώρους, κυρίως για να δώσει μια μεταφορική εικόνα από τον αθλητισμό, π.χ.:

Kαι απ'ό,τι βλέπω στο site της AGB όλη την εβδομάδα είναι σταθερά και με διαφορά πάνω από την βέρα. Τους έσβησε ο Φωσκολος, τους πήρε την ταυτότητα. (24-10-2004, διαδικτυακή συζήτηση για τη "Λάμψη")

Η Έλλη Στάη πήρε την ταυτότητα του Πάνου Καμμένου (20-3-2012, τίτλος σε ιστολόγιο)​

Πιο ενδιαφέρον είναι ένα δευτερεύον εύρημα από τον γκούγκλη, η χρονική αναζήτηση: Εδώ διαπιστώνεται εύκολα ότι τα ευρήματα προέρχονται κυρίως από τα τελευταία χρόνια. Πριν από το 2007 μετριούνται με τα δάχτυλα των χεριών, το πιο παλιό εύρημα είναι από το 2002:

[...] η ΑΕΚ ευτύχησε να έχει στον πάγκο της τον Dragan Sakota που πολύ απλά πήρε την ταυτότητα του υπερτιμημένου Subodic και έφτασε ΠΑΝΑΞΙΑ στην κατάκτηση του πρωταθλήματος​

Ο γκούγκλης μου έδωσε όμως και την έμπνευση για το πώς να συνεχίσω, καθώς με οδήγησε σε αυτόν εδώ τον ιστότοπο, όπου η φράση είναι ταξινομημένη στις «φράσεις υπεροχής». Φράσεις όπως: _Του ‘βαλε τα γυαλιά_, _Πάτησε πόδι_, _Τον έκανε σκόνη_, _Τον έφαγε λάχανο_, _Τον κόλλησε στον τοίχο_ και πολλές άλλες.

Εδώ υπάρχουν επίσης, εκτός από το _παίρνω την ταυτότητα_, άλλες δυο ενδεικτικές φράσεις όπου πρωταγωνιστεί το ρήμα παίρνω: _του πήρε τον αέρα_ και _του πήρε τα σώβρακα_. Με τις τρεις αυτές φράσεις μπορούμε να δώσουμε ένα σύντομο αθλητικό αφήγημα για την εξέλιξη ενός αγώνα:

(α) Στην αρχή, με τις πρώτες αψιμαχίες στον αγωνιστικό χώρο, οι αθλητές παίρνουν τον αέρα των αντιπάλων, τους δίνουν να καταλάβουν εξαρχής ότι στον συγκεκριμένο αγώνα δεν θα περάσουν καλά

(β) Καθώς προχωράει ο αγώνας, ο προπονητής αποδεικνύει και αυτός την ανωτερότητά του και με τους εξαιρετικούς στρατηγικούς και τακτικούς ελιγμούς του, παίρνει την ταυτότητα του αντίπαλου προπονητή

(γ) Στο τέλος, αν η νίκη δεν είναι απλή αλλά σαρωτική, παίρνεις και τα σώβρακα των αντιπάλων

Αν η διαδικασία αυτή επαναλαμβάνεται συστηματικά, παίρνεις μόνιμα τον αέρα των αντιπάλων, οπότε τα βήματα (α) και (β) δεν χρειάζεται να επιβεβαιώνονται στον αγωνιστικό χώρο και ζητούμενο μένει πια μόνο το (γ).

Από τις τρεις αυτές φράσεις, η πρώτη και η τρίτη βρίσκονται ήδη στα λεξικά: Το ΛΚΝ δίνει: _παίρνω τον αέρα κάποιου_, του επιβάλλομαι και _τους πήραμε και τα σωβρακάκια / τα σώβρακα_, τους νικήσαμε με πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά.

Κτγμ λοιπόν, υπήρχε ένα κενό για τις ανάγκες της αθλητικής δημοσιογραφίας ανάμεσα στην εντελώς θεωρητική ακόμη υπεροχή και στη σαρωτική νίκη, και αυτό ήρθε να το καλύψει (σχετικά πρόσφατα, ίσως και σε συνδυασμό με έναν καθωσπρεπισμό) αυτή η _αφαίρεση της ταυτότητας_ (με την καθόλου ασήμαντη συμπαραδήλωση της επιβολής στην προσωπικότητα του αντιπάλου). 

Θα υπέθετα (επηρεασμένος και από το πρώτο εύρημα) ότι η ανάγκη αυτή ξεκίνησε από το μπάσκετ (όπου η συμμετοχή του προπονητή στην ενεργή εξέλιξη των αγώνων είναι πολύ σημαντική). Ίσως κάποιοι από τους λεγόμενους «μπασκετικούς» χρησιμοποίησαν πρώτα τη φράση σε μεταδόσεις στην εποχή της μεγάλης τηλεοπτικής άνθισης του μπάσκετ και κάποια στιγμή, άρχισαν να τη χρησιμοποιούν και στα γραπτά τους. Αν έχω δίκιο, η φράση ίσως πρωτογράφτηκε στα μπασκετικά της Ελευθεροτυπίας, την περίοδο 1985-1995, από κάποιους αρθρογράφους όπως οι Συρίγος, Σκουντής, Παπαδογιάννης, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω. Ίσως βοηθήσει η συλλογική σοφία του Διαδικτύου.

Παρεμπιπτόντως στα αθλητικά κείμενα συναντάμε και την παρεμφερή φράση με το πορτοφόλι (που όμως δεν είναι εξίσου διαδεδομένη, ίσως εξαιτίας της βιαιότητάς της):

Τι κι αν η Ρούμπιν, λοιπόν, έδειξε να το περιμένει και επιχείρησε να το πάει και στην κόντρα (ο Παπαδόπουλος πήρε το πορτοφόλι του Μάρτινς σε μια τέτοια).

Στο Χαριλάου όλοι λέγατε ότι ο Νιόπλιας πήρε το πορτοφόλι του Κούπερ ενώ στην πραγματικότητα συνέβη το αντίθετο.
 (από αθλητικές ιστοσελίδες)​


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2012)

Ο Θρύλος εκτός από τα σώβρακα τούς παίρνει και τις φανέλες! :devil:


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ο Θρύλος εκτός από τα σώβρακα τούς παίρνει και τις φανέλες! :devil:


Μη λες τέτοια, έχουμε και ευαισθητούληδες βάζελους.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2012)

:clap::up::upz:


----------



## Themis (May 13, 2012)

Δόκτορα, μας ανάβεις τα αίματα πρωί-πρωί. Σύμφωνα με την ασθενική μου μνήμη, η διάδοση της έκφρασης ανήκει μάλλον στο πρώτο μισό της δεκαετίας του 1980. Η χρησιμοποίησή της από αθλητικογράφους ήταν πιθανότατα καθοριστική, αλλά επ' αυτού δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα. Έχω όμως αμφιβολίες ως προς την αρχική προέλευση, για δύο λόγους. Πρώτον και κυριότερο, η γαλλοστρεφής τότε διανοουμενίστικη ορολογία έβριθε ταυτοτήτων. Κρίση ταυτότητας, απώλεια ταυτότητας, γυναικεία ταυτότητα κτλ. κτλ. ων ουκ έστι αριθμός. Από εκεί μέχρι το _παίρνω την ταυτότητα_ είναι μόνο ένα βήμα. Θεωρώ αρκετά πιθανή μια τέτοια εξέλιξη, αλλά μπορεί απλώς να επηρεάζομαι από τους χώρους στους οποίους (νομίζω ότι) πρωτοάκουσα την έκφραση και από το ότι δεν είχα τότε την παραμικρή επαφή με την αθλητικογραφία. Δεύτερον, το _παίρνω την ταυτότητα_ είχε μιαν εντελώς κυριολεκτική χρήση στο μετεμφυλιακό κράτος μέχρι τη μεταπολίτευση. Ήταν η καθιερωμένη πρακτική της αστυνομίας όταν σε σταματούσε για εξακρίβωση. Σου ζητούσαν ταυτότητα: αν δεν είχες σε πηγαίνανε στο αστυνομικό τμήμα, αν είχες στην κρατούσαν μέχρι είτε να σε πάνε στο τμήμα είτε να σε αφήσουν. Όταν σου παίρναν την ταυτότητα βρισκόσουνα σε κατάσταση αιχμαλωσίας, εξουδετερωμένος, στο έλεός τους. Δεν γνωρίζω να βασίστηκε εκεί η απαρχή της έκφρασης, ούτε καν το θεωρώ πιθανό, αλλά και πάλι είναι μόνο ένα βήμα, οπότε το αναφέρω για λόγους πληρότητας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2012)

Βλέπω κι εγώ τρεις απαντήσεις, «οπ!» λέω, «κάτι σου ξέφυγε και πλάκωσαν όλοι μαζί οι λεξιλόγοι να σε διορθώσουν. Πού να φανταστώ ότι πλάκωσαν απενοχοποιημένες γαβρολεξιλόγες!»


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βλέπω κι εγώ τρεις απαντήσεις, «οπ!» λέω, «κάτι σου ξέφυγε και πλάκωσαν όλοι μαζί οι λεξιλόγοι να σε διορθώσουν. Πού να φανταστώ ότι πλάκωσαν απενοχοποιημένες γαβρολεξιλόγες!»



Απενοχοποιημένη γαβρολεξιλόγα.:clap::up:
Yep! That's me, alright! :laugh::up:

And I'm not the only one:twit:


----------



## Themis (May 13, 2012)

Χουλιγκανίζουν οι γυναίκες τελευταία. Και καλά κάνουν, αφού έχουν διαλέξει τον σωστό δρόμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2012)

Themis said:


> Δεύτερον, το _παίρνω την ταυτότητα_ είχε μιαν εντελώς κυριολεκτική χρήση στο μετεμφυλιακό κράτος μέχρι τη μεταπολίτευση. Ήταν η καθιερωμένη πρακτική της αστυνομίας όταν σε σταματούσε για εξακρίβωση. Σου ζητούσαν ταυτότητα: αν δεν είχες σε πηγαίνανε στο αστυνομικό τμήμα, αν είχες στην κρατούσαν μέχρι είτε να σε πάνε στο τμήμα είτε να σε αφήσουν. Όταν σου παίρναν την ταυτότητα βρισκόσουνα σε κατάσταση αιχμαλωσίας, εξουδετερωμένος, στο έλεός τους. Δεν γνωρίζω να βασίστηκε εκεί η απαρχή της έκφρασης, ούτε καν το θεωρώ πιθανό, αλλά και πάλι είναι μόνο ένα βήμα, οπότε το αναφέρω για λόγους πληρότητας.



Θέμη, περίμενα την πάσα ασίστ πώς και πώς. :)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και η πρώτη δική μου σκέψη στην κατεύθυνση αυτή πήγε (έχω και διάφορα αποδεικτικά ιμέιλ προς τον κυρ Στέλιο ). Καθόλου δεν αποκλείω επίσης να υπήρχε αυτή η φράση στο συλλογικό υποσυνείδητο και να επανήλθε μεταλλαγμένη και, φυσικά, δεν αμφισβητώ καθόλου την επιρροή των διαφόρων κρίσεων (κ.λπ. χρήσεων) ταυτότητας. Δεν θα έπρεπε τότε όμως να υπάρχουν περισσότερες αναφορές της φράσης "του πήρα/του πήρε την ταυτότητα" στο νέτι --και κυρίως, με χρονικά πιο ομοιόμορφη κατανομή;

Όπως λες κι εσύ, στην εξακρίβωση σε κρατούν στο τμήμα μέχρι να έρθει η ταυτότητα. Η ταυτότητα είναι όμως βασικό στοιχείο του μηχανισμού αναγνώρισης· επομένως, αν δεν κρατηθεί ο ύποπτος, πρέπει να ξαναφύγει με την ταυτότητά του. Η πραγματική ποινή ήταν η αφαίρεση του διαβατηρίου (για την οποία θα βρεις γκουγκλιές, αφού ισχύει και προβλέπεται ως ποινή ακόμη και σήμερα). Δεν μπόρεσα να το επιβεβαιώσω στο νέτι, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι αστυνομικές ταυτότητες (με φωτογραφία κ.λπ.) εκδόθηκαν υποχρεωτικά για τους ενηλίκους για πρώτη φορά από την «"Ελληνική" πολιτεία», δηλαδή τη δοσίλογη κυβέρνηση της ναζιστικής κατοχής, θα έπρεπε επομένως (λέω εγώ, τώρα...:s) να υπάρχουν δείγματα γραπτού λόγου με τη χρήση "μου πήραν την ταυτότητα".

Αλλά, η αλήθεια είναι (και αν δεν το έκανα σαφές, να το ξεκαθαρίσω εδώ) ότι στην πραγματικότητα η έρευνά μου ήταν ατελέσφορη --αλλά τόσο κόπο έκανα, να μην τα κάνω ένα αρθράκι; :inno:


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2012)

Θα σ' την έριχνα εγώ την ασίστ (λόγω και πολύ παλιάς σχέσης με το άθλημα ;) ) αλλά προτίμησα να γαυριάσω λιγάκι παρά να λεξιλογίσω χεχεχεεε
:devil: :devil:  ή μάλλον :inno::inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2012)

Και να προσθέσω ακόμη άλλη μια υπόθεση εργασίας που έκανα, αλλά σαρώθηκε ταχύτατα, από το εύρημα του 2002: Ότι η ισχύουσα φράση ήταν αρχικά αυτή με το πορτοφόλι και κάποιος την μετέτρεψε σε αφαίρεση ταυτότητας με αφορμή την καδένα που φορούσε στο χέρι ο τωρινός πρωταθλητής της Εθνικής, ο Πορτογάλος Σάντος.


----------



## azimuthios (May 13, 2012)

Θα γυρίσει ο τροχός, θα μπιπ! και ο φτωχός... Αυτή η παροιμία είναι η αυριανή σου άσκηση, δόκτορα, μια και ξεκινάς τέτοια ευαίσθητα νήματα. :)

Στο θέμα μας τώρα, πέρα από τα συγχαρητήρια στον Ολυμπιακό, έχω να πω ότι στη δεκαετία του '80 με τον Βασίλη Σκουντή, τον Νίκο Παπαδογιάννη, τον Φίλιππα Συρίγο και τους λοιπούς μπασκετικούς σπορτκάστερ, είχε ξεκινήσει μια σειρά από εκφράσεις για τα κλεψίματα μπάλας ή ταυτοτήτων. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά φράσεις όπως Αρσέν Λουπέν, του πήρε το πορτοφόλι/την ταυτότητα, πέρασε την μπάλα από την κλειδαρότρυπα και άλλες γλαφυρές ή μη. 

Για την ταυτότητα δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεται όντως στον Εμφύλιο (μου φαίνεται τραβηγμένο οι παραπάνω σπορτκάστερ να έχουν τόσο ιστορικές αναφορές). Το πιθανότερο είναι να εννοούσαν ότι τον έκανε να μην ξέρει ποιος είναι, τον ζάλισε, του αφαίρεσε κάθε λογική σκέψη κλπ. και επομένως την ταυτότητα. Το Freudian id δηλαδή και όχι την ID.


----------



## sarant (May 13, 2012)

Ωραίο θέμα!

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το είπατε, αλλά μια βασική ιδιομορφία της έκφρασης είναι ότι εφαρμόζεται σε μονομαχίες. Ναι μεν στο πλαίσιο ομαδικών αθλημάτων, αλλά πάντα για αναμετρήσεις ενός με έναν: είτε προπονητών, όπως στο αρχικό του Δόχτορα, είτε παιχτών που παίζουν μαν του μαν, προσωπικών αντιπάλων δηλαδή. 

Κι εγώ θυμάμαι την έκφραση από παλιά, από την αθλητικογραφία της δεκ. 1980 δηλαδή. Και έψαξα στο αρχείο της Αθλητικής Ηχώς, το οποίο επιτρέπει αναζήτηση, και βρήκα καμιά δεκαπενταριά ανευρέσεις από δεκ. 1980, η παλαιότερη από τις οποίες είναι από Νοε. 1984, σε στήλη σχολίων, ύστερα από αγώνα Παναθηναϊκού-Εθνικού 3-1 (τους περασμένους αιώνες κέρδιζε και ο Παναθηναϊκός): 

Τίτλος σχολίου: Του πήρε την ταυτότητα. Κείμενο: Ξανά ο μαθητής πήρε την... ταυτότητα του δασκάλου. Νίκησε ο Γκμοχ τον Γκόρσκι. (κτλ.)

Δεν είναι σε εισαγωγικά, αλλά οι τρεις τελείες που εισάγουν απροσδόκητο *ίσως* σημαίνουν πως η έκφρ. ήταν σχετικά ασυνήθιστη/νέα τότε.

Η εικασία μου, όχι με βάση το παράθεμα (εννοώ, την είχα από πριν) είναι ότι δεν αποκλείεται η αρχή να βρίσκεται σε αναμετρήσεις προπονητών, 
οι οποίοι έχουν (νομίζω) επαγγελματική ταυτότητα. Ο νικητής προπονητής θα μπορούσε να θριαμβολογεί, μπροστά στον ηττημένο, Α ρε Κακομοίρογλου, σ’ έσβησα, σου πήρα την ταυτότητα! Ιδίως μάλιστα αν ο νικητής είναι νεότερης γενιάς από τον «δάσκαλο» ηττημένο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2012)

Ωραίο εύρημα, Σαραντ! Άρα, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά μπασκετικής προέλευσης. Κάτι χρήσιμο είναι κι αυτό. Και σωστή η παρατήρηση με τη μονομαχία.

Επίσης, λίγα (και πρόσφατα, >2010, ευρήματα) με Κύπριους που κυριολεκτικά τους πήραν τις ταυτότητες τουρκοκύπριοι αστυνομικοί.


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2012)

...
Εκτός από αυτό που είπε ο Θέμης με την παρακράτηση της ταυτότητας από την αστυνομία, οπότε ήταν σαν να μην υπήρχες (πρακτική που έζησα και μετά τη μεταπολίτευση· ο δρόμος προς την αποχουντοποίηση ήταν στρωμένος με μαρμελάδα) και ίσως να αποτέλεσε τον σπόρο της εν λόγω φράσης, μια πιθανότητα είναι και η σύνδεση με το αθλητικό πάσο, την ταυτότητα του προπονητή ή του παίκτη - όπως λέει ο Σαράντ - που χωρίς αυτήν δεν μπορεί να κυκλοφορήσει επισήμως στους χώρους των αθλητικών διοργανώσεων, είναι σαν να σβήνεται από τον χάρτη (άλλη αγαπημένη φράση αθλητικογράφων).

Σβήστε με απ' το χάρτη - Φίλανδρος, Κορώνης, Έλσα Λάμπο 






Για δε, ξετσουμίσαν κι οι γαβρίνες! Μπέρνι, γιου'λ μπερν ιν μάι κόλντρονς, ολ ιν ντου τάιμ.
To everything (burn! burn! burn!) there is a season, and a time to every team under heaven.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2012)

Σήμερα, τους έκλεψε το πορτοφόλι...


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2012)

My poor dear Daeman... :inno:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnKYO7jiW2k :twit:


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2012)

Θέλω τέτοιες ανατροπές στη ζωή μας, θετικές απρόσμενες εκπλήξεις, απίστευτες υπερβάσεις.


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2012)

bernardina said:


> My poor dear Daeman... :inno:



Bernie, you just downgraded your place in hell's cauldrons. You'll be scraping the bottom (for my kazan-dibi), not for rubbing red hot chili peppers in my nose (that's to be expected from the Euro+basketball-deprived ), but for doing it with that song. 
It's sacrilege, girl! :scared: :devil:
Παύω τώρα· ο καλός οικοδεσπότης δε μιλάει για μπάλα. Τα λέμε εκ του *κοντόθεν, σε ουδέτερο γήπεδο. 
Green peppers are hotter anyway.

Παρέμπ, τη φράση «πήραμε την πιπεριά» την έχει ακούσει κανείς ή είναι μόνο τοπική;


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2012)

;)








ΥΓ. Και καζάντιπι φκιάνωμεν (και με γάλα βουβάλας άμα λάχει να 'ουμ)  :twit:


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2012)

Έτσι μπράβο!:up: It's not easy being green. :s
Πάει κι αυτό το νήμα, του την πήραμε την ταυτότητα. Ήσυχα μην ακούσει ο Δόχτορας.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2012)

Να μην ξεχνάμε το δραματάκι που παίχτηκε στην Αγγλία:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17973148


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σήμερα, τους έκλεψε το πορτοφόλι...


Και φυσικά, ακούστηκε πάλι και το "του πήρε την ταυτότητα" από τους σπίκερ του αγώνα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το είπαν για τον Ίβκοβιτς, που πήρε την ταυτότητα του άλλου προπονητή.


----------



## jurgarden (May 14, 2012)

Για να λέμε του στραβού το δίκιο, δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι και υπερπροπονηταράς για να πάρεις την ταυτότητα, το πορτοφόλι, το παντελόνι, whatevah, του κόουτς Γιόνας Καζλάουσκας...

Γιατί, ΟΚ, ώρες ώρες και ο κόουτς Ίβκοβιτς (τρελό respect, αλλά...) έχει κι αυτός κατά καιρούς πάρει κάτι υπνάκους στον πάγκο, με τους οποίους κέρδισε επάξια το παρατσούκλι Ύπνοβιτς (Munich '99 comes to mind, offhand...)


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2012)

Πάντως προσωπικά όταν ακούω τη φράση «του πήρε την ταυτότητα» το μυαλό μου πηγαίνει σε δύο πράγματα:
1. Του παίρνεις το ΤΑΠ (Ταυτότητα Αναγνώρισης Πτώματος), καθότι τον έχεις σκοτώσει (τι να κάνουμε, οι καταβολές δεν κρύβονται).
2. Του παίρνεις το Ελευθέρας (Άδεια Εισόδου) που έχει κρεμασμένο στο λαιμό του, καθότι δεν είναι πλέον για να ξαναμπεί σε αθλητικό χώρο αφού τον ξεφτίλισες τόσο.


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως προσωπικά όταν ακούω τη φράση «του πήρε την ταυτότητα» το μυαλό μου πηγαίνει σε δύο πράγματα:
> 1. Του παίρνεις το ΤΑΠ (Ταυτότητα Αναγνώρισης Πτώματος), καθότι τον έχεις σκοτώσει (τι να κάνουμε, οι καταβολές δεν κρύβονται).
> ...




 χεχεχε :devil:


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2012)

Μπέρνι, το ΤΑΠ είναι τούτο: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_tag.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως προσωπικά όταν ακούω τη φράση «του πήρε την ταυτότητα» το μυαλό μου πηγαίνει σε δύο πράγματα:
> 1. Του παίρνεις το ΤΑΠ (Ταυτότητα Αναγνώρισης Πτώματος), καθότι τον έχεις σκοτώσει (τι να κάνουμε, οι καταβολές δεν κρύβονται).


Κι αυτό το ψιλοσκέφτηκα, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποια αναφορά στην εποχή της εισαγωγής της ΤΑΠ στα ελληνικά στρατά και στη χρήση κάποιας ανάλογης φράσης σε οποιοδήποτε εγχειρίδιο ή ειδικό λήμμα στρατιωτικής σλανγκ.


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μπέρνι, το ΤΑΠ είναι τούτο: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_tag.


I know, I know, you *t*witty! 
You didn't get my drift, huh?


----------



## pidyo (May 13, 2013)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τους προλαλήσαντες, ότι η φράση είναι της δεκαετίας του 80 και ότι προέρχεται πιθανότατα από τους μπασκετικούς δημοσιογράφους. Αρχικά η φράση είχε εφαρμογή _μόνο _για προπονητές. Νομίζω πως το αρχικό νόημα ήταν «τον ξεφτίλισε ως προπονητή, τον έκανε ανάξιο να φέρει την ταυτότητα του προπονητή». Φράσεις του τύπου «η Στάη πήρε την ταυτότητα του Καμμένου» είναι προϊόν διεύρυνσης του εννοιολογικού πεδίου της φράσης στις μονομαχίες γενικότερα. 

Όλα αυτά φυσικά είναι μια ασήμαντος αφορμή. Απλώς έψαχνα ένα μπασκετικό νηματάκι για να αναφερθώ στην επανάληψη του εγκλήματος, την κλοπή δύο ταυτοτήτων, μιας ρωσικής και μιας ισπανικής. Το νέο έγκλημα ήταν μάλιστα ιδιαζόντως ειδεχθές, καθώς ο ληστής δεν ήταν ο σοφός γέροντας της περσινής κλοπής, αλλά ένας τύπος που παρίστανε όλη τη χρονιά τον αμήχανο, ατσούμπαλο και θολωμένο προπονητή, για να χτυπήσει με ευελιξία χαμαιλέοντα την ώρα που έπρεπε τα θύματα της κλοπής στα δυνατά τους σημεία: τους Ρώσους στην άμυνα και τους Ισπανούς στην επίθεση.


----------

